# Eurobike Norco 2010



## Indian Summer (1. September 2009)

Morgen geht es los... Die grösste Eurobike, die es je gegeben hat, startet.

Publikumstag ist Samstag, der 5. September. Norco findet Ihr in der 

*Halle B4 - Stand 504*.

Würden uns freuen, den einen oder anderen aus diesem Forum dort
begrüssen zu können!

Cheers,

Fritz & Karsten


----------



## k.nickl (3. September 2009)

Macht die unglücklichen Mittellosen glücklich und überschüttet sie mit unmengen Infos hier im Forum sobald ihr etwas wisst, das auch an die Öffentlichkeit darf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (4. September 2009)

mal ne frage:

warum steht auf den kettenstreben der norco bikes "specialized" drauf??


mfg


----------



## k.nickl (4. September 2009)

Specialized besitzt das Horst Link Patent für die USA, das sich wie folgt zusammensetzt.


> Specialized's FSR patent includes the specific relationship of the swingarm horst pivot and the rear wheel axle, this plays a big part of what gives the FSR its performance characteristics; if you look at an FSR you will notice that the horst pivot sits alot lower than the rear wheel axle
> 
> Norco's bike behave in a similar way as they are licensed by Specialized to use the FSR design, Nicolai are also allowed to use the FSR because Carl Nicolai was one of the design team at AMP Research alongside AMP chief Horst Leitner (hence the name "horst pivot") that developed the FSR system for Specialized


Das Patent sollte glaube ich alsbald ablaufen (2010, 2011?) und somit Rechtsstreitereien wie mit Scott 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=197262
über den Verkauf von 4-Gelenk Hinterbausystemen in den USA unnötig machen.


----------



## Indian Summer (10. September 2009)

Hi Gobo

Die Antwort von k.nickl ist korrekt. Norco bezahlt Specialized Lizenzgebühren
dafür, dass sie in den USA das Specialized FSR-Viergelenksystem mit "echtem" 
Horstlink für ihre Bikes benützen dürfen. Horst Leitner hat dieses System
bei AMP Research entwickelt und später an Specialized verkauft, welches
es fortan unter dem Namen "FSR" verwendete.

Norco entwickelt seine Rahmen selber, benützt jedoch ein Gelenk in der
Kettenstrebe, also zwischen Tretlager und nahe der Hinterachse, welches
unter das FSR-Patent fällt.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## saturno (17. September 2009)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Hi Gobo
> 
> Die Antwort von k.nickl ist korrekt. Norco bezahlt Specialized Lizenzgebühren
> dafür, dass sie in den USA das Specialized FSR-Viergelenksystem mit "echtem"
> ...





korrekt, aber nicht unerwähnt bleiben sollten noch kalle es nicolai und dave turner. leitner hat nicht alles alleine gewerkelt bzw. war so schlau sich das system das es schon vorher gab einfach patentieren zu lassen. an der umsetzung am bike hat kalle mitgewirkt.


----------



## Nils_Hepp (23. November 2009)

was haltet ihr von dem norco shore three ???


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Oktober 2010)

saturno schrieb:


> korrekt, aber nicht unerwähnt bleiben sollten noch kalle es nicolai und dave turner. leitner hat nicht alles alleine gewerkelt bzw. war so schlau sich das system das es schon vorher gab einfach patentieren zu lassen. an der umsetzung am bike hat kalle mitgewirkt.



Dann darfste aber Chris Cocalis (Pivot ) nicht vergessen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Oktober 2010)

Norco Team DH 2011 in M. Der extrem gutsichtige bemerkt, dass hier VPS statt FSR auf den Rahmen steht. Entweder haben die Jungs von Norco genau so wie die Herrschaften von Rocky Mountain das FSR Patent schlussendlich doch noch umgangen oder es ist endlich Schluss mit diesen Streitigkeiten.


















Sexy, oder...?


----------



## imba (8. Oktober 2010)

Gibt es 2011 eigentlich noch das Empire? Kann es auf der aktuellen Norco Seite nicht finden. 

Hab das Rad eigentlich für nächstes Jahr in die engere Auswahl genommen  Naja, vielleicht gibbet ja noch 2009 oder 2010 Modelle


----------



## Indian Summer (8. Oktober 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Der extrem gutsichtige bemerkt, dass hier VPS statt
> FSR auf den Rahmen steht. Entweder haben die Jungs von Norco genau so wie die
> Herrschaften von Rocky Mountain das FSR Patent schlussendlich doch noch umgangen
> oder es ist endlich Schluss mit diesen Streitigkeiten.



Hi Papa Midnight

Norco benützt schon seit Jahren das Kürzel VPS, und zwar steht dieses für
"Variable Point System", was nichts anderes meint, als dass der Federweg
bei den VPS-Modellen angepasst werden kann. So hat Dein Team DH je nach 
Dämpferpositionen 203 oder 228mm Federweg.

Norco baut ihre Bikes seit Jahren so, dass sie unter das FSR-Patent fallen und 
dementsprechend bezahlen sie Specialized auch Lizenzgebühren. Das neue
A.R.T.-System ist zwar eine Weiterentwicklung des FSR-Systems, der Drehpunkt in der Kettenstrebe
ist jedoch so positioniert, dass auch hier wieder Lizenzgebühren fällig werden.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich will dieses "Problem" auch mal lieber den Amis überlassen. Zum Glück bleiben wir in Europa von sowas verschont.
Ich finds nur immer wieder erstaunlich, dass Norco das FSR in vielen Fällen besser zum laufen bekommen als der "Erfinder" Specialized. Natürlich ist ein halber Punkt in den Bewertungen einiger Zeitschriften nicht sooooo viel, aber dass es ausgerechnet diese Punkte wegen des besser funktionierenden Hinterbaus gibt, ist doch bemerkenswert. 2011 wird spannend!


----------



## Greti (12. Oktober 2010)

Ab wann sind die 2011er Modelle in der Schweiz lieferbar?


----------

